# Say Hi to Princess Shuri



## thefishavenger (Mar 10, 2019)

So this is my girl Shuri, named after the Princess of Wakanda (that's a Marvel reference -- I'm a huge nerd). I named her that because like the character, my cat is a mini panther. Lol.


----------



## TickyD (Jan 3, 2019)

Owww, I appreciate black cats. 
This girl is beautiful.


----------



## jackycun (Aug 21, 2018)

thefishavenger said:


> So this is my girl Shuri, named after the Princess of Wakanda (that's a Marvel reference -- I'm a huge nerd). I named her that because like the character, my cat is a mini panther. Lol.


She looks nice and strong like Wakanda 's Princess too. Good girl!


----------

